# Liver and a Dehydrator



## JulieBays (Jun 26, 2011)

I just realized that I have a dehydrator. Well, I didn't just realize it but I use it for my herbs and realized that I could probably make some tasty jerky for high value treats! Right? I love liver and so does Sasha, cooked of course. I haven't delved into RAW yet. I am working my way into it.  Has anyone seen any recipes for beef liver jerky? Can you do it?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

my husband used to make beef jerky in the dehydrater, but not 'liver',,I guess it would be the same way,,I'd probably sprinkle garlic on it, and let her go


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I just picked one up today from a freecycle connection. I am going to do chicken liver for tracking....garlic is definitely in the recipe/but I don't have the brochure that came with the dehydrator~going to wing it.


----------



## JulieBays (Jun 26, 2011)

I wanted to put garlic on it but I was worried. Why can't dogs eat onions but they can eat garlic? It's the same family!!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Word of warning - use the dehydrator OUTSIDE when doing liver as it will totally STANK up your house!!!

Garlic has enough good qualities that when it's used correctly (in the right quantities) it's benefits outweigh the minimal risks.


----------



## JulieBays (Jun 26, 2011)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Word of warning - use the dehydrator OUTSIDE when doing liver as it will totally STANK up your house!!!
> 
> Garlic has enough good qualities that when it's used correctly (in the right quantities) it's benefits outweigh the minimal risks.


So my fresh garlic verses powdered? I suppose powdered would add flavor without adding the oils and stuff. Okay. I am going to try to make some liver jerky this weekend for our OB class. 

Umm... I like the smell of liver. Are you sure it stinks?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I was going to do it outside, I knew it would smell rank...yes, liver stinks! 
I still have reservations on using it as tracking bait, I think it will give Karlo the runs, so will mix it up with chicken or cheese.


----------



## Thru the Viewfinder (Aug 8, 2011)

I was thinking about making my own liver treats for training... 

I don't have a dehydrator. Could I just set my oven really low, put the liver on a pan, and let it cook for hours and hours till dried?? Would that work? Should I cut it into bites first, or after its dried out?

Or is this not at all a possible way of making some? lol


----------



## JulieBays (Jun 26, 2011)

Thru the Viewfinder said:


> I was thinking about making my own liver treats for training...
> 
> I don't have a dehydrator. Could I just set my oven really low, put the liver on a pan, and let it cook for hours and hours till dried?? Would that work? Should I cut it into bites first, or after its dried out?
> 
> Or is this not at all a possible way of making some? lol


All that I know about is herbs. Most ovens will not go below 175 degrees so it wouldn't work for a thyme leaf but I bet if you set it at it's lowest setting it would work for meat.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I don't see why not, but it may not be acceptable to your dogs. I don't even know if my dogs would like the dehydrated stuff when they are use to juicy raw.


----------



## Thru the Viewfinder (Aug 8, 2011)

I'll have to try it out. I think she would take it, either way. Can't hurt to try, I suppose!


----------



## JulieBays (Jun 26, 2011)

My recipe: I have thought about this tonight so here it is. High Valued treats for training.

1 lb. of beef (duck, chicken or pork) liver frozen.
2 tbl. of gluten free soy sauce
2 tsp. honey
1 tsp. salt
2 tsp. granulated garlic

Slice the frozen liver in thin long slices. Marinate in the mixture above for 8 hours in the refrigerator. Pat dry. Place in the dehydrator for 6 to 15 hours at 155 degrees depending on the humidity in your area (weather).

Can dogs eat honey? Anyway, I am going to try this. The reason for the frozen liver is it is easier to slice thinly.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Honey is fine, in moderation. Thanks for the recipe, I think I'll give it a go,too...haven't googled dehydrator recipes yet.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I Goolged and found this info on how to make dog cookies and dehydrated beef or liver treats in your microwave!



> My new cookbook, "JumpStart Cooking" has recipes for homemade dog bones and beef jerky. I haven't tried liver but it should work as well.
> 
> Dog bones: if there's anything in this recipe that causes an alergic reaction, eliminate it.
> 
> ...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I was just googling my dehydrator and was lucky to find the manual online for it http://www.foodsaver.com/manuals/MrCoffee/fd5.pdf


----------

